# HSBC Dubai bank account



## vanstan (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello!

Apologies if this has been covered before!!!

I currently have a UK HSBC bank account and am moving to Dubai in August. I have been offered the option of assistance to open a Dubai HSBC account to use while I am over (for 2 years).

Has anyone else done this or can you recommend what would be the best thing to do with regards to bank accounts? I don't know if it would just be best to open one when I land...... 

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

HSBC sucks here anyway... 

But the good news is that once your residence is sorted, opening an account with them or any other bank of your choice (they are all as bad) is very straightforward. So don't worry too much about this


----------



## vanstan (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks!!! Glad to hear that I've got plenty of banking efficiency to look forward to! you have definately put my mind at ease


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hahah yeah sorry to give you the "good" news but at least it won't catch you by surprise  Like it happened to me when I went to request a checkbook (fairly reasonable request, no?) and the bank executive wanted explanation as what I needed cheques for before approving my request??!!! Is it just me or is it really NONE OF HIS BUSINESS??? Hilarious!!

I'm sure that if we open a thread with horror bank stories from UAE residents it will be a never ending thread 

But yeah at least is easy to open an account... lol


----------



## vanstan (Feb 17, 2010)

Haha! You never know, they might have to compile a list of random purchases people want to make! Either that or he was just being nosey!

Tahnks for the head up though


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Bank with HSBC in in UK and thought Dubai be OK, but HSBC in Sandland is an agency not HSBC!!! Do LLoyds


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Even though all banks are considered bad, which does stand out?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And I met with lady from HSBC today to chat about sorting one out, and she said that I would need to sign a blank cheque in case I do a runner and leave huge credit card bill. I kindly refused, but is that the norm now in post credit crunch times or just HSBC policy??


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And it appears I was misinformed HSBC not a franchise apparently, but part of HSBC Global


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

SBP said:


> And I met with lady from HSBC today to chat about sorting one out, and she said that I would need to sign a blank cheque in case I do a runner and leave huge credit card bill. I kindly refused, but is that the norm now in post credit crunch times or just HSBC policy??


In the wake of the recession and the financial problems that many were unfortunate to suffer from, banks have made a considerable loss due to bad debts. Many who could not honour their commitments fled the country, hence banks are now a lot stricter in regards to their policy for issuing credit to their customers and most are now requesting a blank cheque as a means of protecting themselves. Not that it makes a lot of difference if you do a runner in any case and have no money cause either way the cheque would bounce and they would still be left without their money. Only difference is that if the cheque bounces, they can then register a criminal case against you.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

But if they traced you back to wherever couldn;t they present it against any bank account you had?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

SBP said:


> But if they traced you back to wherever couldn;t they present it against any bank account you had?


I'd hazard a guess that another bank would not honour a cheque that was issued against funds in a different bank account, despite both accounts being in your name. They would undoubtedly try to trace you and probably hire a bailiff to force you to pay, that is, if they can find you and the address you provided was real to begin with and assuming that it was, they would have to bank on the slim chance that you haven't moved house.

The other thing is that once they cash the cheque, you are hardly going to be in contact knowing that you are now a wanted 'criminal'. The banks have been a victim of their own stubbornness; whilst some people attempted to come to some sort of agreement, the banks chose to freeze their account and take them to court. Result is that most people then decided to do a runner and as a result, banks are now a lot stricter re issuing credit facilities to their customers.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Wonder if it is enforceable....one countries banking laws totally different to another, although the HSBC is registered in Jersey I noticed


----------



## vanstan (Feb 17, 2010)

Following on from CarlZA's comment, are there any banks that anyone can recommend/best of a bad bunch? Likewise, any to definately avoid???!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

The woman who came to see me from HSBC was very helpful and did all the paperwork. If they all as bad as each other she was very helpful


----------



## vanstan (Feb 17, 2010)

Also, I've had a look on the HSBC UAE website and it looks very similar to the UK....I wondered if banking with a global bank might be more beneficial to a local one..... or equally inefficient!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

That was my thinking  They allow one international transfer a month for free too if that helps....but then again they all might!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm moving over in a few weeks with a job for HSBC so it worries me a bit about how many bad stories there are about them! I work them currently now in the UK so hoping it won't be a big disaster! I've been told that things are much further behind than in the UK and the job I will be doing is about 10 years behind where we are in the UK!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> And I met with lady from HSBC today to chat about sorting one out, and she said that I would need to sign a blank cheque in case I do a runner and leave huge credit card bill. I kindly refused, but is that the norm now in post credit crunch times or just HSBC policy??


Standard practice these days if you want a credit card. Cheque is equal to card limit. Alternative is to keep a balance in current account equal to card limit.

If you default on credit card to run off, bank can present the cheque and when/if it bounces that can open a police case against you. This can result in you being prevented from leaving the country or being arrested if you come back.


HSBC are not really any worse than other banks. I deal with reader letters in connection with most of them.

-


----------



## HAMZAX5 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Banking*

hi

i have a HSBC a/c in the UK and I opened a basic bank account in Dubai via my HSBC colleagues in the UK

got my card and a/c number in days! ONCE I have my residency visa i will then apply for a full account (cheque book and debit card)

good luck


----------

